# How long do you train for?



## ajb316

*How long do you weight train for*​
Less than 30mins 71.35%30-45 5310.21%45-60 24947.98%60-75 12624.28%75-90 499.44%90+356.74%


----------



## ajb316

How long does everyone train for with weights, not including cardio? I need to learn to shorten my workouts as they currently 90mins, just wanted to gauge peoples reaction to optimal time lifting for?


----------



## xpower

usually no more than an hour


----------



## Guest

60-90mins. But a take big rests. lol


----------



## doylejlw

45-60 mins.


----------



## Shorty1002

40mins to an Hour depending how busy the gym is.


----------



## stuboy

Around an hour for this lad.


----------



## a.notherguy

as short as possible.

i aim for 45min but somedays i warm up for a while before i start and can be in the gym for upto an hour.

anymore than an hour and i start to flag


----------



## C.Hill

About 50 mins normally and around 60 for back.


----------



## Smitch

45-60 minutes for weights sessions.


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Would take about 45mins but takes me an hour, use my own bars and stuff so constantly taking the spinlocks off and replacing plates etc for different excercises lol its a pain bahhh


----------



## IrishRaver

Normally 60-70 mins with 1 min rest between sets and 2-4 min rest between exercises


----------



## Hard Trainer

45-60 here


----------



## JM

60-75 Minutes


----------



## frowningbudda

Depends on body part.

Legs take up to 1hr-1.5hrs depending on rest time.

Delts 1/2 hour to 1hr.


----------



## Chris new

I train for about 2 hours, don't know why but seems to work for me! have tried both.


----------



## Paulieb

Too long tbh


----------



## OPmassive

Depends if im taking 45-60 second rests 0r 90-120 rest but between 50 mins and an hour 20


----------



## Newcastle24

you look like you do about 10 a day


----------



## TH0R

Nowadays I warm up for a good while, actual workout takes around 45-60mins, depends on bodyparts trained

Quads and Hams are longest:crying:

OP, loving the vest lines in the avvi:thumb:


----------



## rizlagreen

60-75mins


----------



## tom0311

Started HIT routine, 45 mins usually.


----------



## HVYDUTY100

probably around 25-30 mins maybe less


----------



## dailos81

45-60 for me


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

i voted 60-75 but if i was heavy duty training, in and out in 12 minutes.


----------



## EchoSupplements

Usually 45mins - 1hour but longer if it takes longer, not so against it! Cardio is 45mins on a sunday morning or 1 hour any other time


----------



## Suprakill4

For me about 45 minutes as i like to keep the intentisy as high as possible.


----------



## Syko

About an hour

If your in the gym more than that your not working hard enough


----------



## constantbulk

45 minutes to an hour 3 x per week 2 hours boxing on a sunday


----------



## Musashi

Lifting weights - about 40 mins.


----------



## shinobi_85

all depends on body part.....

anywhere from 20 mins for biceps to 90 for legs


----------



## Guest

About an hour or so on my own. Warm up, weights, run / xtrainer and done.


----------



## DiggyV

Never longer than 40 minutes for me, very high intensity, 30s rest between sets.

Took me a long time to find out that there were no noticeable differences between that length, and when I used to train for 1hr plus.

Cheers

D


----------



## darksider

About 45 mins sometimes it creeps up but I like to done in under an hour.


----------



## UKBenC

about 45 minutes


----------



## JANIKvonD

45min 1hr if im in the zone and fancy an extra couple sets


----------



## JANIKvonD

DiggyV said:


> Never longer than 40 minutes for me, very high intensity, 30s rest between sets.
> 
> Took me a long time to find out that there were no noticeable differences between that length, and when I used to train for 1hr plus.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> D


i take it u rest longer than 30s between exercise's.....?


----------



## Driven Sports

My workouts range from 40 minutes to 1.5hrs depending on what the workout calls for.


----------



## LukeV

Somewhere between 45-60 mins


----------



## Moonbeam

20-30 mins of intense work. 30 second rest between reps


----------



## expletive

45-60 mins including 5-10 minutes warming up on bike and other exercises.


----------



## BoxerJay

About 45 mins upto an hour or so depending on how I feel, that's just weights though, boxing I spend 2 hours+


----------



## GShock

45mins, two body parts and no rest, I train alone so no spotting,talking or waiting, if something is being used i'll come back to it later and I dont use the changing room I arrive ready to train and leave ready for a shower lol.


----------



## Mylo

Usually somewhere around 45-60 mins for me...never really go over an hour.


----------



## JoeShmoe

Mylo said:


> Usually somewhere around 45-60 mins for me...never really go over an hour.


yep same here


----------



## Big-Mac

20 to 90 mins depending on body part...


----------



## big steve

usually around a hour for me


----------



## willc38

45-1hour tops for me!


----------



## Blitzkraig

3 thirty minute sessions a week. Never do cardio and just do compound lifts.


----------



## Impulse2903

I'm Usually in the gym for about 90 minutes, however theres three of us who train, so when 1 is lifting, the other 2 get a rest period. maybe works out about 45 minutes of training


----------



## -Jack-

normally 45 on high intescity


----------



## gav84

i'm in the gym anything from 90min to 2hrs maby more on some days


----------



## jay101

45-60 usually unless i have a few scoops of jack3d then i find myself wondering round trying to find something else to throw in at the end not wanting to leave. lol


----------



## fitrut

90 min+45 cardio


----------



## essexboy

approx 12 minutes.


----------



## Jaspor

too long, i dont feel good unless ive been there a long time


----------



## Pictor

45-60 weights

60-90 cardio


----------



## Barker

Too long, anywhere from 90 min up to nearly 120 min. Need to concentrate on pulling in rest times


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ

roughly sixty three mins


----------



## Jay.32

40 to 60 mins


----------



## RACK

Prob just over an hour


----------



## TheManners

45 mins for my actual sets but in the gym for about 1hr including warm ups. I have long breaks between squats and deads (120-180s) and medium breaks between most other exercises (60-90s).


----------



## Hayesy

40mins to an hour


----------



## Guest

my weights workouts take around 90 minutes but I take shortish rests. I probably do around 30 sets per bodypart. Sounds like overtraining but it works for me


----------



## Jaymond0

I've recently moved over to the 5x5 strong lift program which apparently less = more... (we will see)

sometimes training only lasts 30 mins if that!


----------



## RowRow

Close to 1hr 30 -2hrs


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

45 -60 for me as little as 45 on small body parts up to 60 max on bigger ones


----------



## Guest

I can squeeze mine into an hour, when i'm working out indoors though i get easily distracted inbetween sets and it can drag on for a couple of hours


----------



## shane278

1.30 to 2.00 hours if I'm doing cardio post workout.


----------



## Dux

75-90 mins


----------



## Uk_mb

90mins is counter productive IMHO.

Unless your cramming a meal in


----------



## Dux

I have BCAA's intra workout. That's the top end, usually on back days.

I've tried to cut it down recently, tbh.


----------



## SteamRod

bout 1.5-2 hours atm volume work is hard going.

if I am worried about calories I usually get some junk to make up the difference.


----------



## AlbertSteptoe

usually about 45-60 mins


----------



## scottacho

45-60 Intense more time out the gym more time growing.


----------



## transformer23

90mins plus. This includes cardio, weights and abs.


----------



## moocows911

Depends on the workout. If I'm doing max squats workouts then can be up to 90mins, but If I'm going for an intense power and endurance workout (I'm a rugby player), then can be as short as 25minutes, but there is little rest between sets, and alot of super/giant sets.


----------



## dentylad

45-60 minutes because to be honest...if I can go longer then I ain't pushing myself hard enough!


----------



## cas

About 30 mins for me, after that I am spent and can't lift a cup of coffee


----------



## Geonix

40-60 minutes, Legs 50-90, take much longer rest breaks


----------



## 19072

im always getting distracted with people talking to me. then because there is three of us its more waiting. usually 90mins.


----------



## 065744

im a nightmare for training to long, i do powerlifting so if ive got a heavy session plus some rehab/prehab work to do plus some ****ing around time i can be in the gym for just under 3 hours, started taking a inter workout drink becuase i take so long lol.


----------



## Dezw

An hour max.


----------



## zak1990

1 hour but depends on body part


----------



## Dazzaa

Off gear... 45 - 60 mins

On gear - 60 - 90 mins

But i don't raise my weight to it's potential whist on gear so i go for more reps and sets


----------



## purepunjab

an hour max,

do my reps and sets to failure and keep rest periods short to push as much blood possible in the target muscle


----------



## bigguns247

110 minutes, twice a day.


----------



## harryalmighty

about 40mins per body part. (4 or 5 excersises) so if im doing cardio im in there for over 2 hours with running and swimming


----------



## mikemull

45-60 mins for everything except legs, that's 60-90 mns normally as like to take more time with them, and if any cardio that's extra!


----------



## cas

f*ck knows how you guys can stay in the gym that long on a body part!

after half hour of curling a 30kg db im knackered!


----------



## Dazzaa

abour 45 mins at the moment, it was an hour not so long ago... On the cycles i've done i always get an hour and a half or a little longer

A lad yesturday down there told me he'd been there for 3 hours!!! very geared up lad (pretty massive) but still, 3 hours!!! Any need? Saying that i didn't see him there tonight so maybe he over worked knowing he was having a day or so off, dunno


----------



## Cythraul

till its done. simples


----------



## Horsfall

Under an hour


----------



## Chris1993

I try to keep within an hour dude. Any longer and my rest is clearly too long


----------



## undefinedfunc

more than an hour usually.


----------



## leeds_01

i train for bout 50 mins, defo no longer than an hour


----------



## Wheyman

depends if its held up at signals


----------



## bovine1

50-60mins including warm -up.


----------



## dtlv

Usually around 40-45 mins for weights, when running either 30 mins fast or 60 mins leisurely. Stretching sessions 20 mins or so, plyo complexes 20-30 mins.


----------



## eezy1

shoulders and back im out in an hour`ish. legs am usually there hour n a half lol


----------



## Guest

couple of lads I know brag about how they spend 2 hours in there. Last week they spent 1.5 hours then went nando's and went back for an extra 1.5 hours. When I try to tell them that 45-60 mins is enough they tell me to fcuk off! Haha


----------



## Sharpiedj

about 1 1/2 - 2 hours theres 2 or 3 of us training so


----------



## durhamlad

I normally spend about 75 mins in there....unless my mate comes into the gym , feck me he can talk, told him to shut up the other night and get cracking as I was running out of time lol


----------



## WilsonR6

60-80 mins, try to keep it closer to an hour than anything


----------



## Jinx91

Probably 75 minutes, sometimes less if I'm nackered but I try until actual failure.


----------



## DoubleXL-

About 45 minutes to an hour, depends what bodypart it is!


----------



## dandaman1990

i train for around 30 mins to 40 mins only because start work straight after


----------



## G-man99

As I train with a partner and usually do a major and minor muscle in one workout then maximum an hour


----------



## Jak3D

As quickly as my routine will allow , usually under 60 mins


----------



## roberts1974

max an hour then 30 mins cardio


----------



## biglbs

Either 40 mins or twice in a day @ 20-25 mins each wich is far better if i have time! :rolleye:

Legs can be 50 min due to rest time


----------



## Guest

about 75 mins just on weights but I can only regularly train twice a week. Cardio after and on other days.


----------



## broch316

just over an hour depending on what im working on


----------



## andyparry123

Gutted if I am not done in under 70mins on any day/session (push,pull,legs) it usually means I've been waiting for some tit to "get on with it and stop yappin/listenin to your ipod/ lookin around hopin someone is lookin at you" grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## bosha01

i train 45mins to 1 hour max.


----------



## alan_wilson

Between 45 mins to an hour...for one muscle group

Some times I'll do two if I know the following day I can't train.


----------



## hackskii

20 to 25 minutes 3 times a week.

But, I am old:lol:


----------



## just-that-ek

An hour unlike some of these people that are there for 2 hrs but stand and talk the whole time

And two hours when iv loaded up with some warrior rage!


----------



## andymc88

30-45mins


----------



## superdazzler

45 mins tops. Now train at home so no waiting for equipment.

1 minute strict rests between sets.


----------



## Ragingagain

i aim for 45, but this generally over runs on big muscle days. though i never do if i had just a biceps and triceps day i could finish the workout in max 20mins. likewise i can destro any muscle single so its in pain for days within 20 mins (excluding back).

thouhg ib have noticed people saying under 90-120 mins does nothing for them, needless to say that theyre all under 12 stones


----------



## Kn23

Normally 60 mins for me. But to be honest legs and back take a bit longer because of moving more plates between equipment, so they probably take an extra 15 mins.


----------



## Gary29

Depends what I'm training, but usually just over an hour, including a 10min cardio warm up, back takes the longest.


----------



## xpower

Still 3x a week for 45-60 mins


----------



## gymgym

Under 20mins and am glad am no the only one ranged in the minus 30mins voting :lol:


----------



## Fleg

I aim for 45 and that's with 2 of us..


----------



## Flamingo

15 min warm up low intensity.

1 hour (approx) core/isolation lifting

15 mins HIT, one minute walk, one minute sprint... or until collapse.

10 mins recoup and then 20 mins Chinese kick boxing to loosen the muscles and stretch, improves flexibility.


----------



## vandangos

45-60mins 3 times a week


----------



## k3z

1.5 hours 4x a week


----------



## secondhandsoul

45 mins spin.45 mins kettle bells. 4x60 mins lifting sessions 4x30 mins cardio machines and a 60 minute core class.

*edit* sorry OP didn't read the bit about leaving.cardio out.


----------



## 4910shakeel

2 hours mon,tus,wed, and friday

weekend off


----------



## J H

Mine normally take just under an hour and a half. But thats because there is normally three of us which means longer rests inbetween sets which isnt great.


----------



## Hartman

Hour / Hour and a half.... It works out better and quicker for me if I get the gym early - gets fecking busy at times so sometimes waiting to use equipment


----------



## cas

Bugger knows how you lot train for so long, a good 15 minutes of heavy ass weights per body part and I can't lift my limbs!


----------



## BEAST

mostly 60 but somtimes a bit more if the gym is busy.


----------



## Dux

I try and train for as long as I can, but every morning a weird little fella takes his shorts off and starts taking pictures so I always leave.


----------



## Uk_mb

Dux said:


> I try and train for as long as I can, but every morning a weird little fella takes his shorts off and starts taking pictures so I always leave.


Sorry :eyeroll:


----------



## Bacon

45-60 unless the gym is busy


----------



## Davidmc1961

ajb316 said:


> How long does everyone train for with weights, not including cardio? I need to learn to shorten my workouts as they currently 90mins, just wanted to gauge peoples reaction to optimal time lifting for?


45-60 minutes tops.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

hour up to hour and 15mins


----------



## hotchy

45-1 n half hours. Depends if its just me or my training partner actually turns up lol


----------



## murphy2010

Norm about 60 mins


----------



## leeds_01

50 mins on weights

might stick 10mins either side gentle cardio to warm up/cool down


----------



## Jay.32

about 5ft


----------



## infocus

Week at a time


----------



## DigIt

Always at least 45 mins not including 5 min treadmill warm up

2-3 min rest between sets


----------



## Ricky12345

Bout 50 mins if I chuck in cardio hour and half - 2 hours


----------



## Phenix

DigBick said:


> Always at least 45 mins not including 5 min treadmill warm up
> 
> 2-3 min rest between sets


3 min between sets ? You not find that a bit long bud


----------



## IGotTekkers

Between 40 minutes and an hour depending on what I'm training.


----------



## DutchTony

Half hour but i'm fcuking lazy. I spend nearly as much time [email protected]


----------



## xkrdan

40-50 mins aims to get through it as fast as possible especially when im dieting down.


----------



## Bear2012

45-60mins tops and that includes 15mins cardio. I do not rest inbetween sets either load the bar up,lift,increase/decrease weight and lift again.


----------



## JusNoGood

Usually about an hour. I'm cutting at the moment so have increased cardio from 30 mins to a hour.


----------



## Goodfella

Around 45 mins anymore and I feel I havent worked quick enough, sometimes 60 mins for legs though


----------



## Dazza

Tends to vary, today it was for a couple hours but the gym was quiet so i took my sweet time, and threw in an extra set or two.

Plus i do 40 minutes in the xtrainer anyway.

But normally around 1.5hrs, but on legs days i get it over and done with, hate hitting them party as it's knackering, plus training legs is boring to me, they just grow regardless.


----------



## Conscript

Usually 2 hours, 45 mins lifting plus 45-60 mins swimming, quick sauna/steam/shower...done


----------



## gymaddict1986

all depends really my self.

how busy the gym is

if its leg day.legs take me just over a hour or so

how motivated i am feeling


----------



## Strongr

40 to 60 mins for weights, I get my main lift out the way then just fill rest of the time with assistance exercises, but when I'm done I'm done.

MMA / kick boxing is 1 to 3 hours depending on classes and if any fights are coming up, usually rotate in for "iron mans"


----------



## Guest

Legs and back an hour, shoulders/tris & Chest/bi's around 70 mins.

Times include warm up sets.


----------



## Elvis82

60 minutes 3 x per week. Chest arms, back shoulders, legs.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Hour to hour and half for me ,


----------



## hometrainer

45-60mins i normally go lunch times when the gym isn't so busy


----------



## animal adam

45 to 60mins


----------



## Pinky

legs just under 90mins as i batter my legs, otherwise its 60min or just over.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Half hour


----------



## Marcus2014

Till the weights need a rest

Srs answer 45 mins


----------



## Dan TT

Try and get a good intensity session for about 45 mins


----------



## Fortunatus

30-60 mins depending, don't stand about fvkcing around doing hundreds of fancy exercises, in and out me and my training partner share about 5 words during the whole workout, phones left in the car, the way I like it hate the people who are down there for hours on a social


----------



## mal

I was in thegym for 3 hours yesterday,weghts,some cv..abs and calves,just cruising

Round the place...my warmup sesh is 20 mins easy.


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Off: 45 mins for 5 basic full body. That's enough for 3 sets x10-12reps if I don't have to wait in a queue for the Hack machine

On: 90 mins and 10 exercises, but a lot of it is standing around waiting


----------



## armor king

I can be in gym for a long time or a short time. Depends what im doing . For legs i only do squats and lunges and im only in there for a short time but its intense enough for me. Wheres when i train my back i do lots of exercises with deadlifts aswell so in there for a long time


----------



## SickCurrent

This long...


----------



## sciatic

Actual training time must be approx. 30 mins. So, usually 45 mins total. If I ever hit the 60 min point I'm p*ssed off with myself as it means I've chatted (Very rare) lol


----------



## Jalex

About 2 hours

That's 1 hour 25 waiting for the fcucking squat rack and then my actual work out


----------



## 31205

Hour ish. I just train till I'm ill.


----------



## TestHunter

Around 1 hour works pretty good for me.


----------



## Peace frog

45 min to an hour depending how busy gym is


----------



## 3752

As long as it takes to finish the session be that 45min or 90min.....


----------



## Jamieson

20-25 mins max.


----------



## Jordan08

less than 45 minutes for weight session. 1 hour cardio


----------



## FelonE1

Anywhere between an hour or 2.


----------



## Kristina

About 60-75 mins.

Sometimes but more rarely 90mins.


----------



## Cojocaru

Usually 90 minutes if the workouts going well.


----------



## GPRIM

An hour of high volume intense training.


----------



## harrison180

1 hour normally but since doing bodyweight stuff at home I find half hour is enough


----------



## Pancake'

90 - 120 minutes.


----------



## nbfootball65

60 to 90 minutes a day.


----------



## JohhnyC

spent years and years doing 4 - 5 days a week of 60 - 90 mins. Personally I found it a waste of time and made no difference. 3 day split 45mins and done. Possibly more on shoulders and legs day (60mins). A chest and bi day is only 6 exercises for me

Often held up by waiting for selfish muppets who hog machines and refuse to let a man work in with them,


----------



## Big ape

JohhnyC said:


> spent years and years doing 4 - 5 days a week of 60 - 90 mins. Personally I found it a waste of time and made no difference. 3 day split 45mins and done. Possibly more on shoulders and legs day (60mins). A chest and bi day is only 6 exercises for me
> 
> Often held up by waiting for selfish muppets who hog machines and refuse to let a man work in with them,


probably look like a creep, nobody wanna share machine with a creep doe


----------



## cas

Lately I have been training for about 15-20 minutes per session....lite, but twice a day....


----------



## Alanricksnape

About 90 minutes approximately. I do 6-8 sets per exercise with short rests and train more than one muscle group each session so it can take a while.


----------



## JackedFella

Between 90-150 minutes, 6 times a week fella


----------

